# Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (Re: 2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

[smiley=1-mmm.gif]Anyone willing to share why these shadowcasts, which just came out, are already for sale? Seems like they are being sold quicker then the wait to get them was


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: 2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast (Hull Only Deal!)*



> [smiley=1-mmm.gif]Anyone willing to share why these shadowcasts, which just came out, are already for sale? Seems like they are being sold quicker then the wait to get them was


I'm getting another shadowcast...It's an amazing hull design and for the price cannot be beat.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast (Hull Only Deal!)*



> [smiley=1-mmm.gif]Anyone willing to share why these shadowcasts, which just came out, are already for sale? Seems like they are being sold quicker then the wait to get them was


I was wondering the same thing. 

Matty, What dont you like about this one that you intend to change on the next one?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: 2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast (Hull Only Deal!)*



> > [smiley=1-mmm.gif]Anyone willing to share why these shadowcasts, which just came out, are already for sale? Seems like they are being sold quicker then the wait to get them was
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.
> ...


Color of hull, color of seadek, and new features which have been offered by Ankona that were not offered when this one was built; such as the rear deck yeti cutout hole.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: 2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast (Hull Only Deal!)*

*[movedhere] Microskiffs For Sale [move by] tom_in_orl.*



PLEASE READ: Classified Section Rules



> 2. It is bad forum etiquette to criticize someone's for sale post. If you see something inappropriate contact a forum moderator. If you have something you want to discuss start a new thread in the appropriate section.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: 2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast (Hull Only Deal!)*

Are the 16' versions coming up of sale because there are working on an 18'?


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

I was thinking the same thing. People are sure flipping them quick. If they are all that why sell so fast? Just sayin'. I am too big for one I would look like Magilla Gorilla operating one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: 2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast (Hull Only Deal!)*



> Are the 16' versions coming up of sale because there are working on an 18'?


I don't think Mel is very close to building an 18' after talking with him last week. I think some are finding the Skiff to be a little too small. 

In fact the Shadow Cast is almost identical to a Gheenoe LT25 in terms of length, beam, weight and price.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

No true ..I have made a desopit and am 4th inline ..should get the SC 18 by xmas.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

I remember last year TomFl started a thread like this about "a rash of lt25's for sale". 
I dont think it ended well..


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

the 18 needs to have less transom squat


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*



> I remember last year TomFl started a thread like this about "a rash of lt25's for sale".
> I dont think it ended well..


Everyone needs to keep in mind that we all have different perspectives and opinion. Whats important to me may be a minor consideration for someone else. Bottom line is that a prospective buyer should test drive as many boats as possible and make an informed decisions based upon their needs and not others.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*



> > I remember last year TomFl started a thread like this about "a rash of lt25's for sale".
> > I dont think it ended well..
> 
> 
> Everyone needs to keep in mind that we all have different perspectives and opinion. Whats important to me may be a minor consideration for someone else. Bottom line is that a prospective buyer should test drive as many boats as possible and make an informed decisions based upon their needs and not others.


Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

To me there have been a lot Ankona for sale period, SUV, Shadow Cast, and Copperheads. The only one I haven't seen for re-sale is the Cayenne. 

Not sure why? People upgrading or tough times or what ever, but I have noticed quite a few the last 90 days pop up.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

The Shadowcast is awesome. I guess it's no secret the 18 will be out soon. I don't know if by christmas, but the 16 is still a great boat. People have their reasons. I posted my Copperhead up for sale just cause I was messing around with an idea in my head. But every email and call I've received, I've told them that I'm not selling it...I love my Copperhead.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*



> the 18 needs to have less transom squat


With the 8gallon aluminum fuel cell under the bow there is not a squat issue. The pictures you have seen with this have both the weight of the motor and fuel at the rear of the boat. I love my shadowcast. The 18 has my interest as long as Mel adds beam to keep the width to length ratio the same.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

They have add 4" Of width in the back of the boat. It is more or less the same size of HB glades skiff .


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*



> They have add 4" Of width in the back of the boat. It is more or less the same size of HB glades skiff .


That should be a sweet skiff at 18'. I'm ready for some build pics as soon as someone gets the go ahead.. It's surely got my interest with the increase in length. I don't blame the owners of the original shadowcast for trying to upgrade. No brainer in my book..


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

If you have to upgrade as soon as it gets wet or make it longer? Just sayin'


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

its all about i got the new chit first thing.....which is cool to me.
most new skiff buyers sell asap when the new come out... 
-all the Ankonas appear to be right for the times and anglers and more options cant hurt.
i wish them the best  when you can sell the same skiff a few times it takes the pressure off Mel and still gets the word out........good luck 
--------getcha one TOAD.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*



> I remember last year TomFl started a thread like this about "a rash of lt25's for sale".
> I dont think it ended well..


Yeah but it was relevant though, eh?

-T


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

[smiley=1-laugh.gif]
-you find a duck sled yet Tom ?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*



> [smiley=1-laugh.gif]
> -you find a duck sled yet Tom ?


Waiting on the right LT or Classic project donor

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

Yes it was


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

no brainer to upgrade to an 18 if you have a 16 if its offered with a bigger tunnel 4 inches of beam not just at the rear of the boat. it widened atleast to the midship last time i saw it.

Designed to hold a 30 4 stroke with controls. 

there is nothing wrong with the 16 its a great hull


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

I have no need for an 18...


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

As a prospective buyer over the last couple months I've seen a few pre-owned ShadowCast on the market and they ALL get sold fast and with very little depreciation. That's an indicator of the'market' for these boats. I recently placed my order for a new ShadowCast 16 and I believe it is a smart choice and good investment.
eD


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*



> I have no need for an 18...


well....where am I going to sit then.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

Even if I wanted to switch up to the 18 I don't think I could get it to fit in my garage. I'm very happy with my 16, it has been a fish magnet! I have owned a Maverick hpx, Mitzi 16 and Gheenoe 13 as well as a small tri hull and this has been my favorite boat of them all. It's overall simplicity and effectiveness on the flats, as well as it's ability to eat a decent chop have really impressed me.


----------



## mandell1jz (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

I love my Shadowcast,however do to financial problems i had listed it f/s.I have had several other boats including an lt25 and there is no other boat that i would purchase to fish the areas in which i fish i.e. oyster bars, grass flats.With that in mind i am going to try to keep her.Also fits in my garage,so it doesn't get beat up by the sun.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*



> .With that in mind i am going to try to keep her.Also fits in my garage,so it doesn't get beat up by the sun.


Thats honestly the best thing you could ever do for a boat imo.
Makes a world of difference. Especially if your in the market to buy.
I have a saying..
In Florida, the Sun is the most ruthless,brutal, heartless, vicious champion theres ever been


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

X2. And boat covers are a PITA too. Even the custom ones. You know how many times I have had to take it off and put it back on because one of my buddies stops by to take a look. I guess the wife thinks her new car is more important....


----------



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

How do the Ankona's hold up to the sun compared to other boats? Any difference? Does color make a difference?

I'm on the list for an SUV that will spend most of its life tied to a dock in the sun.

Any suggestions on covers that can stand the sun?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

All depends what brand/quality gelcoat they use.
If its Cook or Valspar its good stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Split Thread - Why So Many Ankon Shadowcasts on Used Marked (2012/2013 Ankona ShadowCast)*

I have seen plenty of Hells Bay Skiffs that were faded from being on lifts in the sun. 

If you are going to make an investment in a new Skiff keep it covered!


----------

